# Urgent Advice Needed



## Seb_z (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi All,

I just had my transfer done today (2 at Day 3). 

I'm now in panic mode as I noticed that the Folic Acid I purchased from the pharmacy is 5mg, which is about 12 times more than what the doctor ordered (i.e. 0.4mg). I noticed this discrepancy a bit over a month ago when I started the treatment after having took 2 pills. I then stopped and bought a new pack. I finished the new pack with 0.4mg yesterday and I took this damn pill with 5mg by mistake. It's after I came back from the transfer that I noticed i took the 5mg pill. Do you guys know how dangerous it is to consume too much of folic acid?

I'm so scared. I really wanted to give my embryos the best start but I totally messed up! Your comments would be highly appreciated. 

Seb


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

Heya
Didn't want to read n run

Don't be stressing one bit! It's only 1 pill n any way some ladies have to take that percentage of the folio acid to support a pregnancy so chill n relax 

Massive congrats on getting this far... Your embies won't start to implant for another 3 -5 days so drink lots of water in the meantime n take your normal folic acid from tomorrow 

Very best of luck n may your 2ww fly by lol I only had transfer on Friday m already bored lol 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Seb
Please don't worry.  My understanding is that the body naturally gets rid of any un-needed folic acid in your system, in essence it will just 'flush away'.  The 5mg dose is recommended anyway for women that are over weight and also for any women that are at risk of diabetes, or who have certain conditions in the family such as epilepsy or spina bifida.  They would not recommend a high dose to pregnant or TTC women if it would do harm.

Relax, the 2ww will be stressful enough without worrying about taking 1 pill  

Sending a hug  and fingers crossed for your results.
Turia x


----------



## Seb_z (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks a buch girls!

I'm sure you're right. I'm over anxious at the moment and I didn't want to blame myself if results go south.

I also managed to call the clinic and they said the same. I already bought a new pack with 0.4mg and started taking it this morning. 

Hope your journey will end with BFP too. Thanks a lot for making me feel better about this. 

Seb xx


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm taking 5mg because of doctor advice. Also taking normal prenatal that have the low dose....this is no problem at all as frolic acid exist in loads of foods we eat such as cereal....


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Don't worry 5mg is prescribed for loads of women. My clinic did say to take 10mg but  I was already taking 5mg anyway. This vitamin is water soluble anyway and you will just wee out any excess.


----------

